# Dwyane Wade = STUD



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

If anyone saw his performance in the 4 games of the finals that the heat won he was absolutley mj like and pretty much every espn basketball analysis agreed including scottie pippen. Wow this guy is gonna have an incredible career.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I heard he is considering Oklahoma as his state of choice for duck hunting.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah i can tell you don't really know to much about basketball, probably know more about being a smartass


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

you are right, and I dont care, but you apparently know more abotu BB than you do about waterfowl :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

and, he is signed to a five year contract worth $45 million. he is entering his third year of his contract. Now he will piss and moan that he can't possibly make it on that paltry salary and want double or be traded. Boy do they have a tough life.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Did i ever mention waterfowl hunting?? Not quite. He is not going to ask to be traded when he has shaq as his team mate. If i remember this coming season will be shaqs 3rd year of his 5 year contract worth 100 million?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

oklahomawatrfwlr

believe what you need


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

kids please.......

Dwayne is a hell of a player and I don't follow the NBA that much because it a bunch of punks Mr. Wade however is probably one of the most respectable players in the league. The guy is incredibly humble and just plays hard, you can't argue with that. There is about 10 players in the league that an average guy like any of us can respect and he is definately one of them. He had an outstanding series and solidified himself as one of the best players in the game right now. I don't want to get myself started on the NBA because there is so many things wrong with that league so i'll just stop.

How good is UNC gonna be th is year????? College is where the true players are at.\


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

UNC will be very good b/c hansbrough or however you spell it is back a long with a heck of a recruiting class.


----------

